# Any Dish DVR's Pass 16:9 Anamorphic through S-Video ?



## Inviolate (Mar 30, 2007)

My DVD recorder does not have component inputs and I need to find a Dish DVDR that will pass non chopped 16:9 through it's s-video output. My non dvr 811 will do this.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe the 622 HD DVR ? - I know the 5xx and the 625 don't.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Some of the HDTV receivers, 921, 942 and 622 (should include 722), not sure about 222 but that isn't a DVR. See EKB: HDTV Receiver Features, look for Anamorphic 480i near the bottom of the chart.


----------

